# New puzzle box...



## brucio (Oct 13, 2007)

I've just finished another little box, called The Knight's Tomb.
It looks like the Medieval Casket, but it a lot easier to make, although just as hard to open...
If you're interested, take a look...








Bruce


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

These puzzles are wonderful. Thanks for sharing them. Now, If only I could figure out how to make them.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Very cool Bruce,thanks for sharing. 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bruce, at some future time would you consider posting a few photos. taken during the making of one of you're masterpieces?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Bruce

That's a great one 

I did download the plans and will make it on one of the cold days of winter 

==========


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

wow those are great!!!!

What's one of your more simpler designs if I want to try one of these???? 

thanks for sharing!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nickbee

Just a but in

I made the ball one, it's a fun one to make, the hard part is finding the right size ball...to put in it,,, I used a 7/8" marble...I had in the shop but you may find a plastic/marble one at the craft store that would work just fine,,,I gave the ones I made to the grandkids and they loved it...but I did tell them how to get the ball out YET..   I made two of them one for each...of the kids..

UPDATE
I don't see it listed anymore on his site, but here's his PDF file below
...

==================







Nickbee said:


> wow those are great!!!!
> 
> What's one of your more simpler designs if I want to try one of these????
> 
> thanks for sharing!


----------



## brucio (Oct 13, 2007)

Harrysin, yes, I really will have to take some photos during the making of these puzzles. Might help to understand the plans better!
What's the simpler puzzles?
The Flanger-paint it in bright colours; might serve as Christmas gifts....
The Cubey-the simplest of the puzzle boxes; fairly easy to open too.
Ball in Cage-that Bobj has just made. I didn't think of using a big marble, just happened to have a big ball bearing...
The Trinket Box-just an ordinary box; the lid is a bit intricate, but not too bad...
The Ball in Cage is still on the site, but not on the plans page: you can hardly call The Secret, a set of plans!
I've left it in the gallery page, and it's on the solutions page.
It's nice to see someone has actually made one of the puzzles....


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

I might give the cubey a try one of these days. I have some left over 1/8" ply from my RC airplane days. Thanks!


----------



## tumblong (May 24, 2010)

Dear Bruce, could you possibly let me know how you achieved the three d effect of the knight? Believe it or not I came across your design when looking for ideas for Kub Kars (ie cars made out of wooden blocks by cubs for car races!) Best wishes, Melissa


----------



## Vector01 (May 24, 2010)

That's really original. I've yet to find a simple puzzle:laugh:


----------

